# Samsung Warranty Repair - Any feedback?



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

I bought a VZW Nexus off Swappa that had the dreaded 4G data drop. Verizon wouldn't do snot for me because I didn't purchase it from them, understandable. Samsung is willing to repair it under their 1yr warranty. I'll be shipping it off tonight.

Has anyone had experience with Samsung's warranty repair? Do they repair my unit? Or, just send a refurb? Do you think I'll still have data problems, I've heard a lot of VZW's refurbs do.

Just curious if anyone has any feedback on this process.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

From what I understand they will attempt to repair your. If unsuccesful, you will be sent a CLNR.


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for your response. I'm just curious what I'll see returned, if scratches, dings, dents will be gone, etc.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

How do they fix the data drop?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Pretty sure Verizon doesn't fix the phones. They send you a refurb and then they'll fix your device at their facilities. They don't pull what sprint use to do and try to fix phones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sprint fixing them as in employess who barely know how to work the phone let alone replace screens. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

This one is going directly to a Samsung repair facility in TX. Verizon wouldn't do a warranty because I bought it second hand. It scares me to think about VZW or Sprint employees working on phones!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Pretty sure Verizon doesn't fix the phones. They send you a refurb and then they'll fix your device at their facilities. They don't pull what sprint use to do and try to fix phones.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Verizon handles things differently, for warranty issues they will ship a refurb. Samsung doesn't ship one out blindly, they attempt to repair first.

Asurion will also ship a refurb.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Did u tell them u bought used? Also how or what will they fix? I'm confused on a data drop fix.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

moosc said:


> Did u tell them u bought used? Also how or what will they fix? I'm confused on a data drop fix.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


He possibly had no proof of purchase from an authorized retailer, but it depends on Samsung on whether or not they need that.

Also, they will "attempt", doesn't mean they will.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spydersilk (Jul 17, 2011)

I used Samsung for a cracked screen repair. Took slightly less than 2 weeks and charged 169. Was easy. I would get emails with status updates.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

I tried working with VZW first...SIM card changes, Factory Resotres, etc. Then they checked warranty availiblity and said I was out of luck from them, but to call up Samsung (the original activation date on the phone was 4/11/12). I called Samsung told them what verizon had tried, he said it was a most likely a hardware issue and they would send a shipping tag and take care of it under warranty. I don't know if that means they'll replace it totally or switch out the board with the radio's on it or what, but they were very helpful!


----------



## Spydersilk (Jul 17, 2011)

Also, I think for any repair they wipe the phone and flash it back to stock. 
I was unlocked and rooted. When it came back, I was locked, stock, and my sd card was wiped of all my music and pictures

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

I made a copy of my SD and Stock Locked it myself before I sent it in. I didn't want to risk it! Thanks for letting me know though.


----------



## lentm (Aug 25, 2011)

dewijaro said:


> I made a copy of my SD and Stock Locked it myself before I sent it in. I didn't want to risk it! Thanks for letting me know though.


please let me know how it went. i got a used GN and it has a 4g signal issue. hope they don't charge me


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

lentm said:


> please let me know how it went. i got a used GN and it has a 4g signal issue. hope they don't charge me


They said it's being shipped back. According to their tracking page it says they verifyed the issue reloaded software and tested, all passed. I'm not sure how that's possible since I restored the factory software and took the OTA several times with no luck...But, I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## kaosis (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey dewijaro,I have the exact same issue! 
I've tried all the radios including hybrids to no avail.
How did it go? I just called Samsung to do the same. Did they fix the issue?


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

kaosis said:


> Hey dewijaro,I have the exact same issue!
> I've tried all the radios including hybrids to no avail.
> How did it go? I just called Samsung to do the same. Did they fix the issue?


It came back in the same condition it left in. BUT, in the last couple weeks I've had co-working and my wife who's VZW 4G phones are doing the same thing. The repair process was quick, the documentation online made it sound like they found an issue, then tested after software and said everything was good. I'm not sure if I continue pushing Samsung that it's not working right or Verizon. Verizon has a network ticket open on my line, but I don't think that means much. Right now, this thing is so stinking fast with 4.1.1 Bugless Beast and 3G/WiFi, I don't know if I need 4G!


----------



## kaosis (Jul 13, 2012)

dewijaro said:


> It came back in the same condition it left in. BUT, in the last couple weeks I've had co-working and my wife who's VZW 4G phones are doing the same thing. The repair process was quick, the documentation online made it sound like they found an issue, then tested after software and said everything was good. I'm not sure if I continue pushing Samsung that it's not working right or Verizon. Verizon has a network ticket open on my line, but I don't think that means much. Right now, this thing is so stinking fast with 4.1.1 Bugless Beast and 3G/WiFi, I don't know if I need 4G!


That is a bit disappointing to hear since I'm in NY and I could really use 4G. I am going to try to see if I can return the phone to Wirefly where I bought the phone from although my return period is a bit passed. Seeing how everyone who has the same exact software is having the same issue, my bet is on the faulty hardware radio. Refer to this thread, http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=24345, as there are many with the same issue...

I see that many people who bought the phone from Verizon are constantly returning their phone until they get the one with good radio (though they are refurbs) -- some people even up to 7-8 times.

Thanks for replying anyways. I have a tiny hope that maybe there is a software solution to this as some radios seem to work a bit better than the others even though I'm still getting data&voice drops..


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

kaosis said:


> That is a bit disappointing to hear since I'm in NY and I could really use 4G. I am going to try to see if I can return the phone to Wirefly where I bought the phone from although my return period is a bit passed. Seeing how everyone who has the same exact software is having the same issue, my bet is on the faulty hardware radio. Refer to this thread, http://code.google.c...detail?id=24345, as there are many with the same issue...
> 
> I see that many people who bought the phone from Verizon are constantly returning their phone until they get the one with good radio (though they are refurbs) -- some people even up to 7-8 times.
> 
> Thanks for replying anyways. I have a tiny hope that maybe there is a software solution to this as some radios seem to work a bit better than the others even though I'm still getting data&voice drops..


Delusional me is hoping that an official JB update from Google/VZW would include new radios and improve/fix the problem.


----------



## kaosis (Jul 13, 2012)

dewijaro said:


> Delusional me is hoping that an official JB update from Google/VZW would include new radios and improve/fix the problem.


I was being that way for a bit, too, but I went into a verizon store today and explained my situation and they're sending me a refurb one without questions. I'm hoping this one will be good. We'll see..I hope I don't get a unit with more headaches.


----------



## kaosis (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh, also it was surprising 'cause I bought my phone through wirefly.


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

I had both my gnex (broken screen) and tablet (f'd up screen defect ) fixed through Samsung .. same device back both times semi long period .. about 15 days total

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

kaosis said:


> Oh, also it was surprising 'cause I bought my phone through wirefly.


kaosis did you get your replacement? Did that fix the problem?

Has anyone elsle heard from a verizon tech about this IMM76Q OTA build that they say is going to fix it? I haven't but read about it yesterday on AC. (Crosses fingers) http://www.androidcentral.com/leaked-shot-shows-verizon-galaxy-nexus-getting-yet-another-ics-ota

Install that and get the new radios and then head back to Pete's JB BB! That'd be great, if it worked.


----------



## cooltoriz (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello,

First post here,

I currently have same problem on the Nexus that I purchased off from eBay and looking for an option to fix this problem if available. Did Samsung ask any proof of purchase when you claimed the warranty service?

I went through many different sites to see how people resolved this problem and found that the only solution it worked so far is to replace the hardware. It seems like there were two versions out there which is ver i515.09(made in korea) and i515.10 (made in china?). Even some of both version have problem, it looks like v10 has higher 4g failure rate than v9. I myself have v10 and am having the problem. And I don't believe that it's software related.

If you didn't read here http://code.google.c...detail?id=24345, you will found that many people replaced hardware multiple times to get working one.

However, since I purchased off from eBay, I don't have that options. So I am looking into sending the unit to Samsung to see if they can fix this. If all they do is just updating same stock image to the phone, then I will not send it.

It's good to have 4g connection when it is available. But, not having it is not the end of world. With BB JB v4.1.1 and 3g is working fine most of time.

I also would like to know if anyone got new or replacement unit from Samsung warranty center.

Oh... regarding IMM76Q, don't waste time on it. I myself downloaded the patch and installed it on the stock image. But, it DIDN'T work.
I don't know if the OTA will be different, but I will not put big hope on it.


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

cooltoriz said:


> Hello,
> 
> First post here,
> 
> ...


Samsung didn't ask me for any proof of purchase, I don't remeber the sequince but somewhere on the phone I was able to find the original activation date and that was March of this year, I think they used that.

I do have a v10.

All Samsung did for me (I wouldn't even say update) was to flash the stock image. I obviously had tried that on my own. I haven't heard of anyone getting new hardware from Samsung.

I agree on the 4G not needed but would be nice. On JB BB the phone is so stinking fast that 3G is just fine for me, right now the only time I turn 4G on and struggle through keeping a signal is when I'm downloading the newest nightly from Pete!

As for IMM76Q, my only hope is that the OTA will have new radios. Typically the online leaks, don't have the radios included. Did you find something that updated your radios?


----------



## cooltoriz (Jul 26, 2012)

I came back to BB JB now. But, if I remember correctly, there were no radios changed with that patch. The patch was only under 1MB.

So no one got new hardware(new unit or new component) from Samsung?


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

cooltoriz said:


> I came back to BB JB now. But, if I remember correctly, there were no radios changed with that patch. The patch was only under 1MB.
> 
> So no one got new hardware(new unit or new component) from Samsung?


Nobody I've seen, but I haven't heard much from anybody.


----------



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

Well hopefully I can give some more info on this topic in the next couple weeks. Samsung just received my phone today and when I explained that the 4g signal constantly dropped and that Verizon opened a network ticket and confirmed it wasn't on their side the customer service rep with Samsung even said that it has to be a hardware issue with the 4g radio and that he was going to note that in the ticket.

I am hoping that they just replace the system board as I am really happy with the screen that I have and I don't want them to give me a new or CLNR device that could introduce new issues. If they just reflash the stock image, which of course I already tried, I am going to be really pissed and I will be sending it right back.


----------



## cooltoriz (Jul 26, 2012)

Hekdog,

I will appreciate if you can update the result. I have my old phone that I can use for couple weeks so if this thing can be fixed, I can wait. But, if they do only re-image the stock rom (did twice), then I will just keep my phone because this phone is almost brand new (manufactured late June 2012) and, other than 4g, everything works fine.


----------



## kaosis (Jul 13, 2012)

I think getting a replacement phone through verizon would be the better route than going through Samsung since I have yet to hear from someone that Samsung actually fixed the problem. I did get my certified like new phone, and it does do better holding the 4g signal -- occasional drops still.

However, not everything is better since mine came with a discolored screen which i was able to sort of fix (not fully) using a kernel that comes with color control. I could go back to verizon to get another replacement, but it's pretty usable now so I think I'm keeping it.


----------



## cooltoriz (Jul 26, 2012)

But, if you got the phone through the second hand (eBay or Craigslist) , then Verizon won't replace your phone and. through Samsung is the only route, I believe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

Well Samsung must be replacing something with my phone as I just got this in an email from them yesterday.

"Please be advised that your Samsung service ticket [411561XXXX] has been placed on a temporary hold due to an unavailable part. 

As soon as the part becomes available, your device will be repaired and shipped promptly."

Sucks that it is going to take a little longer, but happy that it sounds like they are actually doing something. I think I am going to call them tomorrow to find out how long this is going to take.


----------



## cooltoriz (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the update. That sounds great. Please let us know the final result. =)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

Question so if I first go thru Verizon for a clnr then call samsung they will still honor the warranty on the clnr one even thou its a different device ID cuz I just got my clnr and its doing better in signal quality but not so will in 3g/4g hand offs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jsms0905 (Sep 17, 2011)

cooltoriz said:


> Hekdog,
> 
> I will appreciate if you can update the result. I have my old phone that I can use for couple weeks so if this thing can be fixed, I can wait. But, if they do only re-image the stock rom (did twice), then I will just keep my phone because this phone is almost brand new (manufactured late June 2012) and, other than 4g, everything works fine.


in all honesty they will first try to flash a stock img and send it back to you 2 weeks later, then if you call in and make a fuss they will swap out the parts, and if it still isnt fixed they will replace the parts AGAIN. ive sent my phone in 3 times...an entire month and a half without my gnex. well third time was the charm. but now my nfc is wack(secure element problem) and now i have no options. so im stuck with a broken nfc because they wont replace the phone and replacing the part doesnt work


----------



## kaosis (Jul 13, 2012)

jsms0905 said:


> in all honesty they will first try to flash a stock img and send it back to you 2 weeks later, then if you call in and make a fuss they will swap out the parts, and if it still isnt fixed they will replace the parts AGAIN. ive sent my phone in 3 times...an entire month and a half without my gnex. well third time was the charm. but now my nfc is wack(secure element problem) and now i have no options. so im stuck with a broken nfc because they wont replace the phone and replacing the part doesnt work


Isn't the nfc chip in the battery? try a new battery.
http://www.talkandroid.com/77193-nfc-installed-in-galaxy-nexus-battery-secure-tokens-may-cause-nfc-issues/


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

kaosis said:


> Isn't the nfc chip in the battery? try a new battery.
> http://www.talkandroid.com/77193-nfc-installed-in-galaxy-nexus-battery-secure-tokens-may-cause-nfc-issues/


Nah. Just the antenna is in the battery.


----------



## kaosis (Jul 13, 2012)

havi007 said:


> Question so if I first go thru Verizon for a clnr then call samsung they will still honor the warranty on the clnr one even thou its a different device ID cuz I just got my clnr and its doing better in signal quality but not so will in 3g/4g hand offs
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I believe you can register your product through samsung with your new device ID using their website. I haven't tried it with a replaced device yet, but that's what I did when I first got my device.


----------



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

Well still no update and Samsung's repair website still has my repair status as on hold for the part. I finally called in today and of course their customer service reps basically had no more information than what I could already see. Today is the 7th business day that they have had the phone which both the original rep I opened the ticket with and the one I spoke with today said their repair time was 5-7 business days so I doubt they would be holding on to it for longer if they weren't actually waiting on a part.

Well at least I have my Droid Charge to get me through this, but if it gets to next week and I don't at least have an update I may be calling back to just tell them to send me a refurb phone. Hopefully it doesn't come to that as I would feel much better getting my device repaired since I know it doesn't have any issues other than the 4g radio.


----------



## cooltoriz (Jul 26, 2012)

I hope that yours got repaired perfectly. Only concern that I have is that when they assemble the parts back, they mess other parts. That would be another headache. Mine is perfectly working fine except 4g.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope not as well that would really piss me off. Given I have taken apart a couple phones to do screen replacements, which you basically end up removing the system board in the process, so if I can do it I sure hope they can considering it is their job.

But who knows who they have working at these places might be a $10/hour job for all I know


----------



## luckylui (Jul 26, 2011)

The data drop is a issue w the radio antenna/hardware. A stock restore of system doesn't help. It needs new hardware. I've had four of em...dropped Vzw like a heart beat. They suck. Spent my days fighting Vzw more than I got to use the phone..

P.S. The Gnex made in china, are the ones with grain issue of purple screen also the infamous data drop. The best best made Gnex come from Korea. I've came to that conclusion after getting 3 china ones and one Korean.. the china ones I sent back and the Korean I still own..even if I'm on T-Mobile now.. they ain't getting it from me!! Lol

Sent from my Gnex HSPA+


----------



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

Well Samsung updated my ticket again late yesterday so hopefully that means my phone should be on its way back shortly.

"SOLUTION: Replaced PBA - PRL Updated - S/W Updated - Passed All Functional Testing"

So from what I was able to find online the PBA would mean, Printed Board Assembly, so as I expected that is essentially the system board. This should be good news as the radio chips would be on this board and I am sure instead of going through the process of trying to replace the radios themselves they would just replace the whole board.

We will see if I am good to go when I get the phone back, but I think the key here is to make sure you get the customer service agent to acknowledge that it is a hardware issue and make sure they note that when initially opening your ticket. This will hopefully make them take the same path that they have for me and not just re-flash the stock image and call it good.


----------



## cooltoriz (Jul 26, 2012)

That sounds great. And, thank you for sharing the information.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

Well got my phone back and..... it works great!!! I have had it connected for about a half hour and no data drops whatsoever! My signal strength is even showing higher than it was before. After coming from the Droid Charge that had a sketchy radio and having this Gnex not even work with 4g when I got it I am pretty excited to have a relatively consistent connection from this point going forward.

Bonus they even left my screen protector on throughout the repair process. Also, verifies it is the same device since the screen protector has one minor imperfection at the bottom that was there when I put it on. They also sent me a receipt and it shows the same stuff that was in their email also stating that the PBA was replaced.

In the end I would say don't fear going this route, but make sure that you make it clear before sending the device in that it is a hardware issue. I was very pleased with Samsung's customer service and I think if you state your case very clearly as to why it is a hardware and not software issue you may have the same luck as I have had. One thing though is that this process can take awhile so it is best for someone that has no other choice (as I did) and has a backup phone to use in the meantime.


----------



## cooltoriz (Jul 26, 2012)

That's great news. I may follow your route. Do you have phone # or website to request warranty repair? Thanks,

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

Yep, just call 1-888-987-4357.

Weird thing I just noticed as I am now unlocking and doing all that fun stuff is that my phone is actually unlocked. I thought the pad lock looked unlocked the first time I booted it up, but I just figured I was imagining things. I know I locked it when I returned it to stock so weird that they would have unlocked it in their possession. Not complaining but just really really weird.


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

So...new radios are out. I've thought it was a line all along from VZW that that was the problem (hince, why I sent my phone to Sammy). I installed the raidos (from the thread linked below) right over Pete's BB and I've gone almost a half hour now with ZERO 4G drop. This is an unbelivable record for this phone. If I had struggled with LTE on for a half hour before, it would've dropped signal about 10 times by now! I was skeptical but I think the software radios, were borked. I love this phone again! Well, I always have, just in the 3G sort of way!

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33228-jro03o-radios-for-toro-ff02fg02/


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

dewijaro said:


> They said it's being shipped back. According to their tracking page it says they verifyed the issue reloaded software and tested, all passed. I'm not sure how that's possible since I restored the factory software and took the OTA several times with no luck...But, I'm crossing my fingers!


Last time I sent mine out out they said the same thing. I had done multiple resets and taken ota too and that didn't fix it when I did it. I I locked mine before sending it out and got it back unlocked, and but fixed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

I admit I read the first page only. But I have gotten 6 replacement phones in the last 2 weeks,... so here's my experience.

Samsung makes you send your phone to korea for repair (3 week round trip), no replacement/interim phone offered.  Your local 3rd party reseller will probably be happy to give you a loaner "non"smart phone

Verizon will do the RTM for you and send you a new phone. I'm not sure if swappa would be an issue, 3rd party reseller (unofficial verizon store) is not an issue. But I if you do not volunteer, they will not likely ask where you got it.

Refurb phone from VZW will look new


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

I sent mine to Texas and got the same phone back. I had damage on it in the same place.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cooltoriz (Jul 26, 2012)

I sent mine to Samsung and got back few days ago. The repair log said that a component has been replaced. But, the problem was not fixed! I was upset and was going to send it back before I saw new radio out. So I installed it and since then I don't have problem on 4G connection anymore. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

